# Pet Transport to the usa



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The max total flight time is 17 hours or they have to go via cargo. Will have to get a non stop flight on emirates for a mini vacation to take my cats back is looking like as too scared to wait until the last minute and my company wont agree to book a direct flight as they are a bit douches. To houston it is 16 hours and 20 min direct.  Wowzers. Just falls under the 17 hour cut off though. 

Curious if anyone has flown direct this way to the usa with pets as checked luggage through emirates to the usa? Or anyone just checked their pets in through emirates and any feedback?


----------



## expatfromusa (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure I understand the question correctly. You would not have to take a direct flight (if that is what you are saying due to a 17 hour flight rule). We brought our cat back to Minnesota (15.5 hours to Atlanta, 3 hour layover, 2.5 hours to MSP) as checked luggage and it went fine. I do know someone who took several cats (on different trips) direct to SFO on Emirates without problems. Just make sure all the paperwork is in order. There is one vaccination that the cats need that must be given within 5 days or so before travel. Hope that helps.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> The max total flight time is 17 hours or they have to go via cargo. Will have to get a non stop flight on emirates for a mini vacation to take my cats back is looking like as too scared to wait until the last minute and my company wont agree to book a direct flight as they are a bit douches. To houston it is 16 hours and 20 min direct.  Wowzers. Just falls under the 17 hour cut off though.
> 
> Curious if anyone has flown direct this way to the usa with pets as checked luggage through emirates to the usa? Or anyone just checked their pets in through emirates and any feedback?


Jinxy-

I have 3 pets here in the US and I checked about prices for the big move in August... On my salary there is no way I can afford to fly them there. My sister is going to take them for a while and I will hopefully be able to bring them eventually-

You have to fly them as cargo from Dubai through emirates.

Baggage | Frequently Asked Questions | Help | Emirates United Arab Emirates


Here is a link through Emirates!!! Hope it helps


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Jinxy-
> 
> I have 3 pets here in the US and I checked about prices for the big move in August... On my salary there is no way I can afford to fly them there. My sister is going to take them for a while and I will hopefully be able to bring them eventually-
> 
> ...


Jynx is returning to the US from Dubai... different rules apply!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

CVDS said:


> Jinxy-
> 
> I have 3 pets here in the US and I checked about prices for the big move in August... On my salary there is no way I can afford to fly them there. My sister is going to take them for a while and I will hopefully be able to bring them eventually-
> 
> ...


I would suggest CVDS that you google pet importing on here. You can bring your cats in to the uae yourself for around 650 each, total cost on this and that side, if you do it yourself.I brought mine through Delta. The paperwork on the usa side (as long as shots are up to date) was all of like 50$ each, the flights with delta cargo were 425$ each, and the rest was on this side. Those fees the pet shippers charge is criminal!!!!

Leaving you can take them as checked luggage out so different rules apply and are MUCH cheaper. 

From that link, is where I am worried and thinking must fly direct into houston (would rather go to austin or killeen). Maybe regulations changed since Mr usa did this??? I probly should just call them and other airlines to see what info I can find. 

For all other itineraries, falcons, cats, dogs and pet birds can be transported as checked baggage in the hold, provided the total journey time (including any transit time) is less than 17 hours, and all appropriate conditions are met. Please contact your local Emirates office well in advance of travel for more information.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*Jet My Pet*

Jet My Pet is an animal relocation company in Dubai, they are by far the cheapest option for anyone trying to relocate their pets. They will handle all of the paperwork and hassle involved in the shipment. From my understanding all must travel as cargo, but when stated as excess baggage this just means that the weight will be covered by your baggage allowance, they will still end up traveling in the cargo hold. Contact Jet My Pet in Dubai I think their number is 04 33 44 82 ask for the animal relocation department.


----------



## expatfromusa (Jun 15, 2009)

Check out either Delta or United. 17 hour rule looks to apply to Emarites airlines only. You should be able to get to Austin on one-stop via atlanta. Checking our cat as baggage with Delta cost $200. Delta does have restrictions regarding number of pets checked per flight and also restrictions around time of year (in the summer they won't check pets if it's too hot). We did NOT use a "pet travel" company in Dubai to help with the paperwork. They seemed like a rip off. Our vet clinic in Al Barsha explained to us the process and we did everything ourselves. Might be worth it though if you have the $$$ but not the time to deal with it.

Check out: Pet Travel Options

PS I do not work for Delta nor am I trying to plug them. We just used them when we came back with our cat last November and were pleased.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks. That is what I was looking for  Delta was who they came over with and had no issues and worked out quite well. Will breathe a little easier but give them a call. Al Barsha vet is who they have been going to so will ask them next time we are in for one our many trips to give them a bucket of money. Good to know the time limit is not all carriers,.


----------

